# Sicarius terrosus



## Stu II (May 22, 2008)

Does anybody know the going rate for _Sicarius terrosus/I]? These are sometimes known as six-eyed sand spiders, or six-eyed cave spiders.

I have around 100 spiderlings from 5 egg sacs, produced by two different females. They range from second to fourth instar (approx 1cm to 3cm legspan). I'm thinking of moving some on, but as I have never seen any spiderlings for sale, I have no idea how to price them. Any info. much appreciated._


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

At SEAS last year they where £5.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Better to either freeze them or let them whittle themselves down to just one. 

As you know these should be on the DWA list and have no antivenom for their bite.
Its not who you sell to that is the problem as im sure that you will vet who you sell to, its who get their hands on them when they get passed on as some certainly will. The exotic hobby is under attack from all sides and to have someone bit by one of these could start something that we definitely dont need or want.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

They look fun


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

GT2540 said:


> They look fun


They're fantastic little spiders.


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

Very fun :flrt:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

PeterUK said:


> Better to either freeze them or let them whittle themselves down to just one.
> 
> As you know these should be on the DWA list and have no antivenom for their bite.
> Its not who you sell to that is the problem as im sure that you will vet who you sell to, its who get their hands on them when they get passed on as some certainly will. The exotic hobby is under attack from all sides and to have someone bit by one of these could start something that we definitely dont need or want.


I just clarify things. I don't agree with freezing the spiders or letting them eat each other.

But I do agree with the fact you're really going to have to make sure they go to forever homes if possible just so things don't play out like Peter has typed.

There's absolutely no risk of a bite if you do things right. And even if you didn't the chance of a bite isn't high as they're really not aggressive. That said a bite would be terrible news to other keepers.


----------



## warry (Feb 22, 2006)

So if there venom is so strong and apparently there is no anti venom why are they not on the dwa??


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

warry said:


> So if there venom is so strong and apparently there is no anti venom why are they not on the dwa??


DWA is quite messed up.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Basin79 said:


> There's absolutely no risk of a bite if you do things right..


To any experienced or sensible hobbyist that is totally true but you have been in the hobby long enough to know how many idiots come and go in the exotic world (just look on youtube) unfortunately all it would take is a single brain dead moron to think how his street cred would be if he handled his cool spider and either get bit or post it on youtube or facebook and then of course, the minions will see that it can be handled without getting bit and then follow suit.

Anyone who has been in the hobby for even a short amount of time will have heard about the OBT's 'aggressiveness' behavior or how dangerous a Poecilotheria bite can be, and yet, there are dozens of video's on youtube of idiots handling them :censor:

To get bit by any of these tarantula species will be a painful and lasting experience (I know through first hand experience) but to get bit by a spider such Sicarius terrosus, who's venom is thought to be more toxic than the recluse spider and is highly necrotic, may be life changing or even fatal to whomever is unlucky (or stupid) enough to get bitten.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

PeterUK said:


> To any experienced or sensible hobbyist that is totally true but you have been in the hobby long enough to know how many idiots come and go in the exotic world (just look on youtube) unfortunately all it would take is a single brain dead moron to think how his street cred would be if he handled his cool spider and either get bit or post it on youtube or facebook and then of course, the minions will see that it can be handled without getting bit and then follow suit.
> 
> Anyone who has been in the hobby for even a short amount of time will have heard about the OBT's 'aggressiveness' behavior or how dangerous a Poecilotheria bite can be, and yet, there are dozens of video's on youtube of idiots handling them :censor:
> 
> To get bit by any of these tarantula species will be a painful and lasting experience (I know through first hand experience) but to get bit by a spider such Sicarius terrosus, who's venom is thought to be more toxic than the recluse spider and is highly necrotic, may be life changing or even fatal to whomever is unlucky (or stupid) enough to get bitten.


100% agree Peter. It'd just be a shame for the spiders to pay with their lives. Sicarius Terrosus are fantastic little spiders and are a joy to watch.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

I can't see a guy freezing what would be possibly hundreds of £££'s.:hmm:


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

There not worth more than £100 between them mate....


Also, I am totally with Peter some DH is going to go out buy a spider for £5-15 and then end up dead and found dead 2 weeks later...


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Can nothing be done to make dwa a lot more expensive therefore putting off the prats that somehow get them to think they are something?


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

These are not under DWA Lozmick. But if they did raise DWA for any other reason that would put off a lot of Experianced and Responsible keepers from getting one and then there would be Tons of Surplus and Potentially Deadly Reptiles from some irresponsible who would then sell them to people without DWA(s) So on So on....


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

No anti venom a bite thought to be worse than recluse and yet not on the dwa


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Lozmick geckos said:


> Can nothing be done to make dwa a lot more expensive therefore putting off the prats that somehow get them to think they are something?


The price of a DWA licence isn't set. It's up to your local council/authority to set a price. Some councils already charge a fortune. Some don't.


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Basin79 said:


> The price of a DWA licence isn't set. It's up to your local council/authority to set a price. Some councils already charge a fortune. Some don't.


Sorry I meant for the animals themselves I've seen some very cheap black widows rattle snakes etc I was shocked just how cheap they are. I wouldn't get anything like that I won't even get a pokie or baboon my kids mean to much if anything managed to escape my life wouldn't be worth living as Loz would kill me if I couldn't find it.


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

I personally don't have a DWA as I am under aged for one. But I agree with you, There very cheap. But then again you have to have a DWA for one and 6/10 someone won't get one.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Lozmick geckos said:


> Can nothing be done to make dwa a lot more expensive therefore putting off the prats that somehow get them to think they are something?


The animals are cheap because of the law of supply and demand.

The demand is weak because the DWA as a whole is expensive and troublesome.

The cost of the license is cheap, to meet the requirements is not.

As long as you can afford the coach to Germany you can get what you like. 

Wealth is not an indication of sense.


----------

